# G Scale Graphics



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I would like to put a plug in for Del. I have recently purchased his Railboss R/C. His follow up support is excellent, as is his product. I have hit him with numerous questions, all of which were answered in lightning like fashion, and with detailed descriptions.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Agreed,

Del's a good guy,

He's done work for

me as well........


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree also, when I made blue smoke he was helpful and gave me a good deal on it's replacement. 

I'll always be a customer for life.... 

John


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it.


----------

